# Best non-skyscraper in a skyline



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Can be anything that isn't a building - tower, monument, ferris wheel, cathedral...

Here's an absolute winner for me:









source


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

^^^^
The Gateway Arch is technically a monument, isn't it?


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, it's a monument.

Oakland Bay Bridge is another all-time favourite:









source


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

*The pyramids*









https://cdn.kiwicollection.com/media/property/PR003488/xl/003488-05-city-view-pyramids.jpg

The tallest is almost 150 metres high..


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah it's amazing, for a long time of my life I didn't even know they were so close to the city and there's some great skyline shots with them.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

So old and so futuristic.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Good stuff so far. Hard to beat, though, a view of La Défense with the Eiffel Tower in it as well.


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tokyo Tower at night by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Cologne*


Köln by Ralf Deuster, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Dresden*


Dresden erwacht by Henri Kobylecki, auf Flickr


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Mount Fuji*


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

*Novara (Italy)* ----- Basilica of San Gaudenzio (121 m) and the Alps


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't see a skyline. 

Here's a great one with mountains behind skyline, Santiago de Chile & Andes:









source


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

And the Seattle skyline with the Space Needle in the front and Mount Rainier in the back:









source


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

Sydney's Opera House, Harbour Bridge and Centrepoint Tower. 

These three icons along with the waterfront setting, are what makes Sydney stand out.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Statue of Liberty and NYC skyline, including Twin Towers, 1993 by Leon Reed, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Puebla, Mexico*

*Catedral Basilica de Puebla*


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*Cologne (Germany), at the night*



KlausDiggy said:


> Köln by Ralf Deuster, auf Flickr


The Cologne cathedral (in Germany)! 
Nearby the cathedral, the Cologne railway terminal (from Deutsche Bahn/DB) and the Rhein river. 
At the bottom, the Deutsche Telekom tower. 
Wonderful place! 



Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5037E using SkyscraperCity Forums mobile app


----------



## Alex The Chicagoan (Jul 1, 2017)

Either the CN Tower or the Seattle Space Needle


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Berliner Fernsehturm*


Flying above Berlin : Germany : 2017 by Benjamin Ballande, auf Flickr

Berlin : Tempelhof Airport by Benjamin Ballande, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Hamburger Fernsehturm*

The beauty 


Fernsehturm by Thorsten Hansen, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan
**Metropolitan Cathedral-Basilica of the Nativity of Saint Mary*




























Duomo di Milano by Alessandro

*Sforza Castle*

Citylife, Torre Filarate by Alessandro

Castello Sforzesco, Torri Garibaldi e Unicredit Tower, Milano by Alessandro​


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*Cairo (Egypt) and the pyramids*



Kadzman said:


> https://cdn.kiwicollection.com/media/property/PR003488/xl/003488-05-city-view-pyramids.jpg
> 
> The tallest is almost 150 metres high..


With the pyramids at the bottom, it can be in Cairo, Egypt, isn't it?


----------



## dminer (Jan 29, 2016)

Victoria Peak (& hills) is an integral part of Hong Kong Island skyline:









Erasmus Bridge in Rotterdam:









Brooklyn Bridge in New York:









Tower Bridge in London:









And Golden Gate in San Francisco for sure, althouth it's further away from the skyscrapers than some other bridges already mentioned:


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

rodineisilveira said:


> With the pyramids at the bottom, it can be in Cairo, Egypt, isn't it?


Technically the pyramids are in Giza, a suburb of Cairo.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

*Rio de Janeiro*









http://www.talkativeman.com/img/Enormous_Christ_the_Redeemer_Statue_in_Rio_de_Janeiro.jpg
Distinctly Rio, Christ the Redeemer statue and Sugar Loaf peak in the background


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

*Cape Town*









https://s3.amazonaws.com/aquila_staging/bodies/16853/portal_cover.jpg

Cape Town and the Table Mountain


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*Cairo and the pyramids reminds the African queens*



Kadzman said:


> https://cdn.kiwicollection.com/media/property/PR003488/xl/003488-05-city-view-pyramids.jpg
> 
> The tallest is almost 150 metres high..


Just to see the Cairo's builldings with the pyramids of Giza in the bottom, it comes to my mind the song _African Queens_ (which the girls from the Ritchie Family recorded in 1977), refering to the Egyptian queens.


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*Deutsches Fernsehen (ARD/ZDF)*



KlausDiggy said:


> The beauty
> 
> 
> Fernsehturm by Thorsten Hansen, auf Flickr


This is the tower of the Deutsches Fernsehen (ARD/ZDF), the German public television network.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

It's not really public television, it's pay-per-view where you're forced to pay no matter if you view.

-edit- the term I meant was pay TV, not pay-per-view.


----------



## Aztecaa13 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Tour Eiffel​*_Paris_



http://www.tour-eiffel-de-paris.com/


http://www.nonfiction.fr/article-8492-plaidoyer_pour_une_france_optimiste_et_mondialisee.htm​


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

My aunt Patrícia have been several times in Paris.


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*I've been there!*



Kadzman said:


> http://www.talkativeman.com/img/Enormous_Christ_the_Redeemer_Statue_in_Rio_de_Janeiro.jpg
> Distinctly Rio, Christ the Redeemer statue and Sugar Loaf peak in the background


I've been in the Christ the Redeemer statue with my late parents and my elderest brother on a excursion in 1975. 
And it's a wonderful place!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Ottawa, Canada


The Hill in the fall by beyondhue, on Flickr









Courtesy of historicgrandhotels









Courtesy of ottawazine


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

rodineisilveira said:


> I've been in the Christ the Redeemer statue with my late parents and my elderest brother in a excursion iin 1975.
> And it's a wonderful place!


Purely on the natural physical setting, Rio probably has the best surroundings with the beaches, bays, mountains and green forests all within reach of each other. I'd also put Vancouver, Hong Kong, Cape Town, San Francisco, Sydney and Chongqing up there.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Changzhou, near Shanghai has the world's tallest pagoda, at 520 ft


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Ulm Minster - Still the highest church tower on earth.*


Ulmer Münster, Ulm, Germany by Max, auf Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

droneriot said:


> *Can be anything that isn't a building - tower, monument, ferris wheel, cathedral...
> *


Reminder of the OP...


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Moscow*








http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/bo4kameda/post205475545/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*BELGRADE, Serbia*









http://slovenskoslovo.wikidot.com/galerija-slika


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*BELGRADE, Serbia*


















https://www.globaltradeview.com/for...ful-bridges-of-the-world-official-topic/page4


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Berliner Funkturm*


Berliner Funkturm & Berliner Fernsehturm by MaBu Berlin Photography, auf Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the spliff fairy said:


> Changzhou, near Shanghai has the world's tallest pagoda, at 520 ft or *158 meters*


completed :grass:

more one pic








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tianning_Temple_(Changzhou)


----------



## Inquisitor (Sep 21, 2002)

*Seville, Spain*

Giralda (94m)











Alamillo Bridge (140m)











The Centenario Bridge (110m)


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius, LT*


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Monument to mexican Revolution



















Independence Angel


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Eramus Bridge in Rotterdam. Completed in 1996, this icon connected north and south and kickstarted the development on the south. 
This development would not have taken place without the vision and ambition of a few very good urban planners.









source: https://rotterdam.info/locaties/erasmusbrug/









(own make)


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*"Spring"*, Jinan:
 
Spring, Jinan by A Chicagoan, on Flickr


----------



## Mistogun (Sep 8, 2015)

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour (Moscow)



oltemont said:


>


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*German radio/TV tower in Berlin*



KlausDiggy said:


> Berliner Funkturm & Berliner Fernsehturm by MaBu Berlin Photography, auf Flickr


This is the tower from Deutsches Fernsehen (ARD/ZDF - the German public TV) in Berlin. 
And, in the bottom, the tower from Deutsche Telekom.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*VILNIUS*


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Kuala Lumpur. Sultan Abdul Samad building and clock tower, with the copper domes. Completed 1897 as government administrative building.


nazrey said:


> Quảng trường Độc Lập by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## Rokugatsu (Oct 1, 2010)

del


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

Kadzman said:


> Kuala Lumpur. Sultan Abdul Samad building and clock tower, with the copper domes. Completed 1897 as government administrative building.


Where are the Petronas towers?


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Not a ton in Boston, but we have some cool bridges, including the Zakim (obelisks) and green Tobin....

IMG_5759 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_2611 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_5098 by David Z, on Flickr

And we have the giant (and always controversial) CITGO sign out near Fenway.

IMG_4837 by David Z, on Flickr

Plus our fair share of big old churches....

IMG_4168 by David Z, on Flickr

A bunch of these giant ventilation buildings for all the tunnels....

IMG_1975 by David Z, on Flickr

Industrial smokestacks + windmill area.....

IMG_0341 by David Z, on Flickr

And of course, the gold domed Statehouse.

Boston by Jeremy Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Guadalajara, Mexico


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

rodineisilveira said:


> Where are the Petronas towers?


They are obscured by the cluster of buildings with the KL tower antenna peeking behind them. Petronas towers are about 2 km away in a straight line from this location.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

sepul said:


> Earlier photo in March 19, from the historic quarter.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBuhjO3Mh8Hz/



The old KL railway station in white and the Railway Administrative building in grey, bottom left foreground.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius, LT >>>*


----------

